# How many routers does Bob and Rick have.



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

A couple of times Bob has suggested "having a router for every bit so you don't have to make any changes". I know that is wishful thinking but I am curious, how many routers do you guys have all together?

I told my wife Judy that Bob and Rick say you can never have too many routers, and Norm Abrams says you can never have too many clamps. And she said a wife can never have too many diamonds. Oooops.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

pmspirito said:


> A couple of times Bob has suggested "having a router for every bit so you don't have to make any changes". I know that is wishful thinking but I am curious, how many routers do you guys have all together?
> 
> I told my wife Judy that Bob and Rick say you can never have too many routers, and Norm Abrams says you can never have too many clamps. And she said a wife can never have too many diamonds. Oooops.


 I was at a show one time when the This Old House host was giving a talk. Most of questions seemed to be about Norm....... Steve said Norm had something like 34 routers, now was he kidding, I don't know.

I know I don't have enough, money or routers so unless I solve the first problem I don't see how the second is going to get fixed......

Ed


----------



## x372sailor (Dec 24, 2004)

reible said:


> I was at a show one time when the This Old House host was giving a talk. Most of questions seemed to be about Norm....... Steve said Norm had something like 34 routers, now was he kidding, I don't know.
> 
> I know I don't have enough, money or routers so unless I solve the first problem I don't see how the second is going to get fixed......
> 
> Ed


Guess if I had a sponsor to send me new routers which would get highlighted in a TV show, I would have more than I had room to store, too! I think suppliers are always after Norm to use their products on his show.

Brian


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Well how many routers do we have...

I think its about 60 give or take one or two. We have 3 or 4 old stanley routers, 1 champion early 19th century, 2 early 50's skill, 3 B&D industrial grade for stair construction, 2 Rockwell, 1 old PC, early Cordless Makita trim router, one of the first Elu plunge routers to NA plus 3 of the production Elu, 3 of the B&D modified routers from Elu (Dewalt 625), 6 of the Dewalt 625, First Hitachi TR12's 1979 plus approx. 10 more TR12's and M12V, 2 Freud, 2 Trim routers from Hitachi, 2 PC 518's, 4 cordless PC, 4 PC 690 kits, 4 PC 890, 2 PC (8529?) 1 PC (7929?) Bosch trim router kit and two cordless dremel kits.


----------



## dustmaster (Oct 14, 2004)

I would be excited just to get to 60 bits... 
Which routers do you guys like the best?
(Notice the plural there, you can mention more than one!)


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

With 60 routers its obvious the shop shown on PBS is for TV only. How about showing us some photos of the real router workshop.


----------

